# Ve saludi...



## Fedifrago (11 Luglio 2008)

Ultime rotture di cojones e poi.........viaaaaaaaaaaa!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per una settimana basta sbattimenti....vado sulle tracce della Lupa e Napo in quel della corsica... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Farò un bagnetto anche per voi!!


----------



## Iris (11 Luglio 2008)

Ciao, ciao....

Fai tanti bei bagnetti, orsacchiotto.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Luglio 2008)

*che chiulo!!*

salutami tanto la corsica...


----------



## La Lupa (11 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ultime rotture di cojones e poi.........viaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu segui l'odore di nafta.


Dove vai di bello, trottolino amoroso?


----------



## Old fischio (11 Luglio 2008)

che bella immagine.. un orsacchiotto che fa il bagno con la ciambella a paperella.. occhio a non azzannarla sul collo che si buca! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ciao, divertiti e goditela!


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Luglio 2008)

Fedi, mi mancherai.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Divertiti!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ultime rotture di cojones e poi.........viaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


buone vacanze


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> *Fedi, mi mancherai.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sempre a piangere tu eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	











Fedi buona vacanza!


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Tu segui l'odore di nafta.
> 
> 
> Dove vai di bello, trottolino amoroso?

















Facciamo base vicino a Porto vecchio, poi da lì scorrazzeremo in scooter nelle varie spiaggie da lì fino a Bonifacio e oltre!!


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ciao, ciao....
> 
> Fai tanti bei bagnetti, orsacchiotto.





fischio ha detto:


> che bella immagine.. un orsacchiotto che fa il bagno con la ciambella a paperella.. occhio a non azzannarla sul collo che si buca!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Giusy ha detto:


> Fedi, mi mancherai.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





angelodelmale ha detto:


> buone vacanze





Mari' ha detto:


> Sempre a piangere tu eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grasssieeee!


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> salutami tanto la corsica...


Non mancherò!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Ps. dì a soreta di scrivermi se poi ha saputo dove staziona il veliero!!


----------



## La Lupa (11 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Facciamo base vicino a Porto vecchio, poi da lì scorrazzeremo in scooter nelle varie spiaggie da lì fino a Bonifacio e oltre!!

























Vai a Roccapina se ti spingi oltre Bonifacio.

Stamattina alle nove ero alla Foce e c'era la Moby Wonder a tutto vapore con la prua puntata su Bastia.

Voglio morire.


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vai a Roccapina se ti spingi oltre Bonifacio.
> 
> Stamattina alle nove ero alla Foce e c'era la Moby Wonder a tutto vapore con la prua puntata su Bastia.
> 
> Voglio morire.


Ok Ok....ma su non fare così (dovrò partire da Livorno così da non tirar fuori il fazzolettino per salutarti? :sonar

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...

Tranquilla, ti manderò almeno una foto!!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Luglio 2008)

Buone vacanze, fai un bagnetto "dove l'acqua è piu' blu" anche per me!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Buone vacanze, fai un bagnetto "dove l'acqua è piu' blu" anche per me!!!


Per te...anche due!


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Luglio 2008)

fedifrago sarai sempre nei nostri cuori
adiemus


----------



## oscuro (11 Luglio 2008)

*BUON VIAGGIO*

MA PARTI SOLO O CON I TUOI AMICI??


----------



## La Lupa (11 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ok Ok....ma su non fare così (dovrò partire da Livorno così da non tirar fuori il fazzolettino per salutarti? :sonar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche io.
Appena Napo le scarica.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Luglio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA PARTI SOLO O CON I TUOI AMICI??



sei un rompipalle ma mi hai fatto ridere


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Luglio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> fedifrago sarai sempre nei nostri cuori
> adiemus


minchia!! sembra l'epitaffio!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> minchia!! sembra l'epitaffio!!


l'ho pensato anche io ma non sapevo se era carino dirlo


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Luglio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA PARTI SOLO O CON I TUOI AMICI??


Naaa...loro restano a casa a lavorare su un caso (poco) umano!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Sembrano molto vicini ad aver trovato l'anello mancate fra l'uomo e la scimmia...guardando il tuo curriculum!!


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Luglio 2008)

*Fedi*

...ancora qua stai???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Naaa...loro restano a casa a lavorare su un caso (poco) umano!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ancora qua, stai?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> ...ancora qua stai???





angelodelmale ha detto:


> ancora qua, stai?


che fantasia che abbiamo


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che fantasia che abbiamo


Però le faccine sono diverse.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Però le faccine sono diverse.....



almeno quelle. resta il fatto che sembra che lo stiamo mandando via, entrambe


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> almeno quelle. resta il fatto che sembra che lo stiamo mandando via, entrambe


Povero tenero orsacchiotto.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Povero tenero orsacchiotto.....


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> l'ho pensato anche io ma non sapevo se era carino dirlo


sai che non mi faccio di questi problemi...


----------



## Old Confù (11 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ultime rotture di cojones e poi.........viaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che invidiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....Fedy divertiti e torna abbronzato!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Luglio 2008)

*Adm e giusy*

Tranquille...mi levo dai cabasisi domattina presto...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tranquille...mi levo dai cabasisi domattina presto...


perchè?non ti funzionano i fari?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








se indovini di che film è questa battuta te la smollo al tuo ritorno


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Luglio 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> che invidiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....Fedy divertiti e torna abbronzato!!!!!


Puoi starne certa!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho anche fatto il taglio tattico alla marines (o meglio ...alla legionario!)!


----------



## Old Italia1 (11 Luglio 2008)

siccome non sono invidioso.....mica te la auguro una settimana intera di pioggia.................. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Buon viaggio phediphreg


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sai che non mi faccio di questi problemi...


sai che ti amo perché arrivi dove non oso io


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tranquille...mi levo dai cabasisi domattina presto...


permaloso


----------



## MariLea (12 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Puoi starne certa!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che peccato... mi piacciono i capelli lunghi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  anche se la rapata ha un suo fascino...
arrivo tardi ma


----------



## Old Vulvia (12 Luglio 2008)

arrivo tardi anch'io ma buone vacanze!


----------



## Bruja (13 Luglio 2008)

*mah...*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Puoi starne certa!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Basta che non torni dalla Corsica con delle manie di grandezza...qui una famiglia "napoleonica" basta e avanza... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Divertiti uomo della provvidenza 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2008)

ciao, buone vacanze.
divertiti tanto 
ci mancherai un sacco....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ciao, buone vacanze.
> divertiti tanto
> ci mancherai un sacco....


e ti ricorderemo per tutta la vita!!


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e ti ricorderemo per tutta la vita!!


hai segnato quando rientra??
iniziamo a mettere le crocette?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> hai segnato quando rientra??
> iniziamo a mettere le crocette?


dal calendario?? no non l'ho segnato ma ho già messo la boccia in freezer


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2008)

hai fatto bene.
quando rientra gli facciamo fare il botto!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> hai fatto bene.
> quando rientra gli facciamo fare il botto!!!


ma era per quando partiva!!


----------



## Bruja (14 Luglio 2008)

*mah...*

... quando rientra?  Sapete il tempo é infame, il mare é molto mosso.... c'é speranza che stia via un po' di più 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... quando rientra? Sapete il tempo é infame, il mare é molto mosso.... c'é speranza che stia via un po' di più
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quello è come hansel & gretel....trova sempre la strada di casa...


----------



## Bruja (14 Luglio 2008)

*Sgrunt...*



Brugola ha detto:


> quello è come hansel & gretel....trova sempre la strada di casa...


Mai che quei Grimm si fossero fatti gli affaracci loro.... dovevano avere a forza il tarlo della scrittura.. affabulatori della mutua!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja.


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mai che quei Grimm si fossero fatti gli affaracci loro.... dovevano avere a forza il tarlo della scrittura.. affabulatori della mutua!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


era un normale abbandono di minori...hanno dovuto ficcarci la vecchina ingorda...


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quello è come hansel & gretel....trova sempre la strada di casa...


gretel coi baffi mi fa impressione


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> gretel coi baffi mi fa impressione


a me fa impressione vestita da orsetto con gli occhiali da sole.


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Ma come vi permettete a trattare Fedi così??????


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma come vi permettete a trattare Fedi così??????


vi permettete a??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












da te non me lo sarei mai aspettato!!


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vi permettete a???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fedi è un tenero orsacchiotto, non si merita questo trattamento....


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma come vi permettete a trattare Fedi così??????


Giusy... il fedi tuo lo conosciamo da anni, io, Minerva, Asdu e Brugola.
ci siamo sempre scazzottati allegramente o più o meno... e nessuno è mai morto per questo...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Fedi è un tenero orsacchiotto, non si merita questo trattamento....


ti segnalerò per il terribile orrore che hai scritto e sul quale fai finta di niente


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Fedi, ti difendo io!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





(seh un colpo di vento e volo via....)


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Fedi, ti difendo io!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uff, che barbina (ignorantona) che sei


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> uff, che barbina (ignorantona) che sei


Che errore ho fatto?


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Fedi, ti difendo io!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se, Fedi sta a pensa' a te...mo vala'..

quello se sciacqua nel paradiso de Santa Giulia e te nella cloaca massima de Santo Spirito...

uguale....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma come vi permettete *a *trattare Fedi così??????


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


embe'????























ao' in barese e' corretto...'gnuranta...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


uff. sempre la solita pignola... e io che credevo che l'errore fosse stato difendere IL fedi.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> embe'????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fora i teroni dal nord!!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> uff. sempre la solita pignola... e io che credevo che l'errore fosse stato difendere IL fedi.
















  quello poi è imperdonabile!!


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


Ops... avete ragione...è un'espressione dialettale... qui da noi si dice....
Chiedo venia...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> * Chiedo venia.*..


NO!


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> embe'????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diglielo Stermi diglielo.... tsè!


----------



## Old Toujours (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ops... avete ragione...è un'espressione dialettale... qui da noi si dice....
> Chiedo venia...


25 frustate


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fora i teroni dal nord!!


se mi el riturna in terronia, ti vai pe' stracc'... el go' rasun'...belin...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> embe'????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


preciso come nella capa gira


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> 25 frustate


Tutu...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  da te non me l'aspettavo...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> 25 frustate


sulle gengive...

e per il fatto di aver difeso il pupazzetto propongo una seratina con oscuro dietro al culo tutta la sera


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Diglielo Stermi diglielo.... tsè!


gia' fatto...

ue' pero' e' vero...sei terrona forte...


----------



## Old Toujours (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Tutu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


frustino speciale ... molto delicato


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> preciso come nella capa gira


ma Medu', capissi no na' got'...


----------



## Old Toujours (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sulle gengive...
> 
> e per il fatto di aver difeso il pupazzetto propongo una seratina con oscuro dietro al culo tutta la sera


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

non per essere snob..ma qui dentro c'è una percentuale di terroni assolutamente intollerabile!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Che errore ho fatto?


non l'hai ancora notato?


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma Medu', capissi no na' got'...


e fatti na birrott...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e fatti na birrott...


no grazie...io sono anal-colico... manica di avvinazzati alle 8 de matina!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> no grazie...io sono anal-colico... manica di avvinazzati alle 8 de matina!


terroni e astemi...miii che brutta gente!!


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Oscuro no!!!!!

Qualcun'altro????


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non per essere snob..ma qui dentro c'è una percentuale di terroni assolutamente intollerabile!!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Oscuro no!!!!!
> 
> Qualcun'altro????


chen?
insonne?


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Che errore ho fatto?


doublement 'gnurant


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>



se rinneghi le tue origini ti riprendo nel talamo..


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chen?
> insonne?


Ma questo forum non offre niente?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> doublement 'gnurant


ed insegna ai nostri figli!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma questo forum non offre niente?


fai prima a dire chi vuoi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se rinneghi le tue origini ti riprendo nel talamo..


mi stai dicendo che non mi ami più perché sono sarda?


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Oscuro no!!!!!
> 
> Qualcun'altro????


ma io! ça va sans dire..........


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fai prima a dire chi vuoi


fa prima a dire chi non vuole


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> terroni e astemi...miii che brutta gente!!


ma quale onore sarebbe pe' tia, invece...

ao'...la volpe e l'uva??


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi stai dicendo che non mi ami più perché sono sarda?


no, quello lo sapevo fin dall'inizio.
non ti amo più e basta.
anzi fattene una ragione: è finita
mi sono già innamorata di altri


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ed insegna ai nostri figli!!!!!!


In effetti pensavo di trasferirmi a Milano....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> fa prima a dire chi non vuole


che bastardona!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, quello lo sapevo fin dall'inizio.
> non ti amo più e basta.
> anzi fattene una ragione: è finita
> mi sono già innamorata di altri


azz... addirittura di altri? non so se qua ti posso dire quello che penso o se ci sbattono in scannatoio


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma io! ça va sans dire..........


Era ora! Dovevo aspettare tutta la sera?????


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ed insegna ai nostri figli!!!!!!


lapidiamola!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> In effetti pensavo di trasferirmi a Milano....


no eh?...

COMPLETOOOOOOO!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> azz... addirittura di altri? non so se qua ti posso dire quello che penso o se ci sbattono in scannatoio


lo sai che sono farfallina 

	
	
		
		
	


	













and two gust is mei che uan


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> lapidiamola!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Sterminator ha detto:


> no eh?...
> 
> COMPLETOOOOOOO!


giusy resta dove sei!! lì hanno più bisogno di te!!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> no grazie...io sono anal-colico... manica di avvinazzati alle 8 de matina!


alle 8 no. dalle 8.30 in poi


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, quello lo sapevo fin dall'inizio.
> non ti amo più e basta.
> anzi fattene una ragione: è finita
> mi sono già *innamorata* di altri


beh innamorata, me pare na parola grossa....


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> no eh?...
> 
> COMPLETOOOOOOO!





Asudem ha detto:


> giusy resta dove sei!! lì hanno più bisogno di te!!


Ma perchè????
Poi potremmo vederci, uscire insieme, farci un aperitivo tutti i giorni, e poi fare tante passeggiate, e poi andare a fare shopping... sempre insieme, vicini vicini!


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Era ora! Dovevo aspettare tutta la sera?????




















se me lo diccccevi prima...chiamami Peroni...sarò la tua birra....


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> alle 8 no. dalle 8.30 in poi


manco le 9.0 con l'ora legale...maro'...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma perchè????
> Poi potremmo vederci, uscire insieme, farci un aperitivo tutti i giorni, e poi fare tante passeggiate, e poi andare a fare shopping... sempre insieme, vicini vicini!


no dai. qua non c'è il mare.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma perchè????
> Poi potremmo vederci, uscire insieme, farci un aperitivo tutti i giorni, e poi fare tante passeggiate, e poi andare a fare shopping... sempre insieme, vicini vicini!


sai che leggendo bene non c'era nessun errore??


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> giusy resta dove sei!! lì hanno più bisogno di te!!


beh...dipende....


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma perchè????
> Poi potremmo vederci, uscire insieme, farci un aperitivo tutti i giorni, e poi fare tante passeggiate, e poi andare a fare shopping... sempre insieme, vicini vicini!


qua l'aria e' brutta...chittofafa'??

Ps: comunque, avresti un piano B per caso?


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sai che leggendo bene non c'era nessun errore??


te l'ha mai detto nessuno che sei tra le più stronze qui?


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> manco le 9.0 con l'ora legale...maro'...


scherzi?
alle ore 8 punto 30 scatta l'ora x.
chi non beve in compagnia o è un ladro o una spia


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> qua l'aria e' brutta...chittofafa'??
> 
> Ps: comunque, avresti un piano B per caso?


idem come sopra....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> te l'ha mai detto nessuno che sei tra le più stronze qui?


io??


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Asu, vai a leggere in scanna!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> scherzi?
> alle ore 8 punto 30 scatta l'ora x.
> chi non beve in compagnia o è un ladro o una spia


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io??


hai ragione mi sono sbagliato.........................................anzi no...............


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

E poi se vengo a Milano potrei stare sempre con mio marito Alex....


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> scherzi?
> alle ore 8 punto 30 scatta l'ora x.
> chi non beve in compagnia o è un ladro o una spia


ah ci credo...in un bar nel Friuli, lessi (che non e' er cane...specifico):

"Il vino e' il tuo nemico....chi indietreggia davanti al nemico e' un vigliacco!"

e giu' a riempire le tazze de latte ai pischelli col grappin!

minkia...solo al ricordo...barcollo....che tanfo...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Asu, vai a leggere in scanna!


cosa , cara??


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ah ci credo...in un bar nel Friuli, lessi (che non e' er cane...specifico):
> 
> "Il vino e' il tuo nemico....chi indietreggia davanti al nemico e' un vigliacco!"
> 
> ...


e ti sei perso: mior bevi une bote che spandi une gote.
che, tradotto, vuol dire: meglio bere una botte che sprecare una goccia.
friulan pure spirit..


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

dite che al fedi almeno le orecchie fischieranno??


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e ti sei perso: mior bevi une bote che spandi une gote.
> che, tradotto, vuol dire: meglio bere una botte che sprecare una goccia.
> friulan pure spirit..


miiii....ma come fate?


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dite che al fedi almeno le orecchie fischieranno??


ma a quest'ora dormira'???allora no...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e ti sei perso: mior bevi une bote che spandi une gote.
> che, tradotto, vuol dire: meglio bere una botte che sprecare una goccia.
> friulan pure spirit..


devo trasferirmi in friuli


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> devo trasferirmi in friuli


Pure io, dopo Milano....


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> miiii....ma come fate?


pensa e concetrati sul fatto che tu alle 8.30 spari già cazzate... mentre io, se non altro, nel frattempo, un'ora la dedico al cabernet franc, parlando di uvaggi e barrique.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Pure io, dopo Milano....



















mi seguirai mica???


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi seguirai mica???


IO???? NO NO.....


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> devo trasferirmi in friuli


ma vieni...hai visto il busco?
friulan pure spirit anche lui per scelta.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma vieni...hai visto il busco?
> friulan pure spirit anche lui per scelta.


c'hai un amico bbono??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi seguirai mica???


hai presente attrazione fatale?


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'hai un amico bbono??


 
ehm, boni tanti, alcolizzati tutti. va bene uguale?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ehm, boni tanti, alcolizzati tutti. va bene uguale?


perfetto. Il mio uomo ideale


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> E poi se vengo a Milano potrei stare sempre con mio marito Alex....


ma che me lo dici afffffffffààààààààà teso'...c'ho giustoi la sdraio sur barcone teso'


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma che me lo dici afffffffffààààààààà teso'...c'ho giustoi la sdraio sur barcone teso'


Eh già... da qualche parte devi pur dormire.... sò problemi....


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Eh già... da qualche parte devi pur dormire.... sò problemi....


la sdraio sur barcone coll'afa che ce stà a milano è er mejo posto de la casa teso'.... ricordate che hai declinato..a te er letto co' mi madre..tieè!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perfetto. Il mio uomo ideale


2 is mej che uan...


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> la sdraio sur barcone coll'afa che ce stà a milano è er mejo posto de la casa teso'.... ricordate che hai declinato..a te er letto co' mi madre..tieè!!!!!!!!


Ma scusa.... non può dormire tua madre sul balcone?
E noi nel lettino?


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma scusa.... non può dormire tua madre sul balcone?
> E noi nel lettino?


ah, se fosse per me pure sul pianerottolo..del palazzo di fronte....


----------

